# I'm in trouble



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It's a long story.
Did some grass cutting last week when I got here, after 2 days I started getting hip trouble, the artificial one. Been to the Chiropractor today, he sent me to the hip an knee surgeon at a nearby hospital, xray, replacement hip find. MRT booked for next Thursday at 😕 7.15am. Chiropractor again tomorrow and hopefully he will be able to put my back right which is where they think the pain is coming from.
It's not what you know, but who you know, not counting the travel time all this was done in 2 1/2 hours.
I am in a lot of pain when I try to walk.
Poor little Motley had to stop at the house without his Mummy for 5 hours all together, but he survived. Has to do it again tomorrow and next week if I'm not better.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jan. I hope you get back to normal soon.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope you get it sorted Jan, I know how frustrating it is to have to slow done.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Hope you get it sorted Jan, I know how frustrating it is to have to slow done.
> 
> Terry


My problem is not as scary as yours was Terry, now I know the hip joint hasn't moved and it's back and nerve that need sorting and I am in trustworthy hands. This chiropractor put my back into Working order 17 years ago and I am sure he will again. 
He still remembers me after 17 years 😀 once seen and all that. Or maybe it's because we have seen him a few times in between. He was a polo player and kept hoses here for a few days when we were here 2 years ago and he also comes to bbq and parties when we have been here.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The speed of referral is amazing Jan! Here's to an equally speedy recovery.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m really sorry 

I know what it feels like

I’m struggling to walk, stiff In pain o and unsteady

Constant and severe back pain in spite of a morphine patch 

Trying hard to believe life is worth it 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jan  How awful for you. Are you able to drive? Back pain is terrible as it seems to affect every single thing we do. Glad you have faith in your chiropractor. I am not a fan of them myself. They seem to put you right only for it all to go wrong again. All my friends have found the same. Some of them keep persevering in spite of me saying "not again"!
I point out that the NHS uses Physiotherapists for a reason. They put you right and give you the exercises that prevent the problem re occurring. Perhaps that is what puts people off ? Or, is it different in Germany?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very sorry for you, would feel wrong "Liking" your original post, but the speed with which you have been dealt with to identify the route ahead is brilliant.

Is there anyone locally that could give Motley daily exercise while you get sorted ?

Meanwhile, find a comfortable position, do what you need to do (that does NOT include grass cutting or tree surgeon work or even moving heavy sacks around...... in fact anything similar....) try to r e l a x because that will help reduce swelling and pressure.

Keep us posted, you can use your fingers as long as you are not trying to carry a full sized desk top computer around with you.....

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan


I have great sympathy for you having trouble with your hip again. 



You seem to be getting good and swift care from the German health service.


I do agree with Patp's comments about Chiropractors, and Osteopaths, and prefer to rely on Physiotherapists, particularly as they connect with the doctors.


Anyway good luck for a speedy remedy.


Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you feeling any better Jan ?

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Gerty, I hope they sort you out quickly :kiss:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have my laptop working on the house internet now so much easier to type.
I have only just seen the response to my post, thanks everyone.

You will of course be glad to know the chiropractor Voodoo has started to work , this morning I could walk without a stick :grin2:
Wolfgang is not only a chiropractor he is a heilpraktiker which means he uses voodoo > 
Hot glasses down my back, acupuncture, injecting with salt water (saline I think its called, ? yes) a special wheel running up and down the back and oil rubbed in, not sure, but think he said clove or clover oil. 
Yesterday he just did the glasses and acupuncture and because of where the pain was he sent me to the specialist, which of course would normally take weeks to get an appointment. 
Today he did the whole lot and then tried the back to back spine crack, but because he found it to stiff (my back :smile2 he left that until Monday when I will go again.
It isn´t cheap, but I know his work from 17 years ago when he got me mobile and anyone here at the stables that has trouble goes to him straight away, he treated Prince Charles when he injured his back playing polo against his team many years ago.
I will be staying here for a while longer, Christel is going on holiday for a week so to repay all their kindness I volunteered to stay and help Birgits Mum in the kitchen, probably do a bit of English cooking which they always enjoy.
Someone said next week I will be running, I said that will be a miracle because I haven´t been able to run for years.

To be continued tomorrow when I hope to report walking is even easier than today. Temperature 30.5C to buddy hot to be outside, nice and cool in their kitchen where I am now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you are in good spirits, Jan. Acupuncture is amazing! Having seen it work on dogs I was a believer anyway but the physio worked wonders using it on my sciatica a few years ago. I then went to Clinical Pilates which, again, was wonderful at building up the support structure around the spine and hips etc. People do say, who have done both, that Clinical Pilates is much more effective than the recreational type. I highly recommend it to keep the dreaded seizing up of the old bones.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Now I need to answer your questions*

*Pat*
As I said Wolfgang is not only a chiropodist, he looks at the whole body not just the bones.
Birgit is a practicing physiotherapist and she has also been to him for help. 
Exercises are given to strengthen muscles that have been ignored, this is not a muscle problem.
*Dave*
Today I bought a special cushion that goes between the knees when laying on one side, I have felt this sleeping position uncomfortable, but this afternoon had a nice hours sleep using it. Sitting is fine until I get up then I need a few minutes to get going again.
Motley wouldn´t dream of walking with anyone else only on a lead, I can play with him in the garden here and walk him far enough for the essentials, when I am in the van he is fee to wander, meet other dogs and he is just getting used to other people, but of course he is a real Mummys boy and doesn´t go far, but its interesting for him.
*Geoff* 
He doesn´t report to my GP, but what could be better that connecting with the orthopedic surgeon who has authorized the MRT the report sent to hi and he contacts Wolfgang, the queen couldn´t be treated better.
*Sandra*
Maybe your next holiday should be taken near Hanover, he speaks excellent English and has a wicked sense of humour just like me and we had a good laugh together today. Something he said to me, "I´m glad to hear you haven´t lost your sense of humour, it means you are surviving this dreadful time." referring of course to Hans.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Today I bought a special cushion that goes between the knees when laying on one side, I have felt this sleeping position uncomfortable, but this afternoon had a nice hours sleep using it.


Does that special cushion have a name Jan? I've had a problem with my hip recently and sleeping on my side causes pain (and since I can't sleep on my back I'm snookered). I did try a cushion but it didn't help much, if at all.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m sorry Jean I put the packing in the paper bin and it has already been taken away, but It will probably have a different name for you. 
Have a look on Amazon for knee support cushion or pillow.

Not much improvement today, I’m a bit stiff so take many short walks.
I have been invited to an English event tomorrow, but they are not sure if dogs will be allowed so as I am not prepared to leave my little man hear with the family for what will probably be more than 5 hours I had to refuse. He is gradually getting used to me leaving him here, but over 5 hours on Thursday was a bit too long.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m pleased that you are improving Jan

The stiffness and pain you describe I have in all my joints now 

Although some joints are worse than others at different times, at present my wrists are bad which is awkward in sitting down and standing up and lifting anything 

When I stand I have to take time to centre myself and balance before I attempt to walk, how accurate was my description that I’m slowly turning to stone

I’m hoping that as I’ve restarted immunosuppressant that the inflammation will settle and that rheumatology will reopen 

I have tried acupuncture in the past , including cups with varying degrees of success in the early stages 

Now I have to learn to live with it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I'm pleased that you are improving Jan
> 
> The stiffness and pain you describe I have in all my joints now
> 
> ...


I hope I won't have to live with it, unfortunately the pain and stiffness have returned, I go again on Monday when I-hope he will do a bit of manipulation, the next thing is an MRT scam on Thursday at 7.15am 😫
I wish I hadn't volentiered to cut the grass 😢


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I hope it is a scan and not a scam Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can come and watch our grass grow Jan. Very relaxing and therapeutic.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> i hope it is a scan and not a scam jan


😀😄😂


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I did a bit of finger wagging this morning and told the bone cracker he had better get me better this week because next week I have no driver, he said he´d better give me Marijuana to smoke as grass had caused the trouble maybe we should try grass to get rid of it >

So far it seems a little better, at least I can stand up without pulling a face and a sharp intake of breath, but this has happened once before so I won´t get too excited.

I have been to look from the outside at some flats that are to rent in the next village, there are a lot of farms here that have a flat or two to rent, if I rent a small flat to see if I really will be happy here then I can then look for something bigger later to move out of my house altogether. I keep telling myself I must think of my age and there are a lot more people close at hand here in the west than in my place in the east and of course my worry over Motley will be solved.

I think I have aged at least 5 years in the past few months trying to decide what is best for me, now another 5 with this blasted pain.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon Jan.

I'd say live where you feel comfortable.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Moving gets more and more difficult the older we get. I read an article in Readers Digest years ago about ageing parents. It said it is best to get them to move to their "downsize" home while they are in their sixties because it is even more difficult to contemplate when we get into our seventies and by our eighties nigh on impossible!

Even with us building our own bungalow I keep thinking "is it worth all this hassle"? Shall we just sell up and move near to our daughter. Then I think how horrified I was when my mother decided to move near me 

Are you on pain relief Jan? When your chiropractor offered you marijuana it made me think of CBD oil. Lots of people swear by it. It did not help me but you never know until you try.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> ... he said he´d better give me Marijuana to smoke as grass had caused the trouble maybe we should try grass to get rid of it /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png


I like his thinking Jan!

When my daughter and I visited Amsterdam I suggested a visit to a local café - she was absolutely horrified and no way was I allowed! 


patp said:


> Shall we just sell up and move near to our daughter. Then I think how horrified I was when my mother decided to move near me


It's good to always remember these things Pat!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today I had the MRT result explained to me, looks as if I will be here for a while yet.

Since 1989 the bottom of my spine has been pretty bad, but it has now become a disaster, 2 discs have fused together, another is out of line with the rest and here is where the swelling is that´s causing me so much pain. I am ordered not to lift, carry, push or pull anything and to rest. When I said to the family I was so sorry this happened while I was here the answer was "It´s a good thing you are because otherwise you would have been alone had it happened at home".
Motley won´t go for a walk with anyone else without being put on a lead, hopefully that will change when he realizes I can´t take him, however he is happy to wander about the stables if he finds another dog to play with.


I don´t know what is happening with the forum, but I can´t get to the proper home page, this is all very strange that I am seeing.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry you are.still suffering Jan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Today I had the MRT result explained to me, looks as if I will be here for a while yet.
> 
> Since 1989 the bottom of my spine has been pretty bad, but it has now become a disaster, 2 discs have fused together, another is out of line with the rest and here is where the swelling is that´s causing me so much pain. I am ordered not to lift, carry, push or pull anything and to rest. When I said to the family I was so sorry this happened while I was here the answer was "It´s a good thing you are because otherwise you would have been alone had it happened at home".
> Motley won´t go for a walk with anyone else without being put on a lead, hopefully that will change when he realizes I can´t take him, however he is happy to wander about the stables if he finds another dog to play with.
> ...


Jan

I am no expert but it all sounds pretty serious. Sorry for you. Have they said what they can do to remedy things? I hope they come up with something soon.

Now tell Motley he is not allowed to frighten the horses. Are there many dogs to play with?

And remember the advice, including not to pull - especially young stable lads.

Good luck with it all.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So sorry to read again of the suffering so many of you are going through. One and all I hope you will soon be on the mend. I'd love to visit my chiropractor.she's a miracle worker. When she's given me a few rattles and needles I feel quite liberated. Of course there's a protocol of things she can treat. Big joy for me was when she banged C6/7 back into alignment. For years I felt like the hunchback of ND. Whiplash injury??? Sacro-iliac joint gets fixed for a while but arthritis, inflammation cant be permanently resolved. Horses for courses. I agree with Pat on the Pilates. Its amazing how strong one gets. Pat im not sure how far you are away from me but could you pm me a service provider name.? I'd like to pick it up again when its possible. Its what I need right now. I'm aware that I need to strengthen my core and try to correct my posture whenever I think of it. 

Looking forward to hearing of improvements for all of you. PS stay outta the pubs now!!!😉


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I really hope it gets better Jan

I know you don’t like me to compare to you

And hopefully it’s not the same 

But I’m struggling more since Covid 

I don’t wish for you to struggle the same

But as I struggle I understand how others do

It’s never exactly the same 

But near enough 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Jan  You need to see our Supervet, Noel Fitzpatrick! Have a google  He sorts out dog spines with amazing spacers between the vertebrae. They then get sent to the physiotherapist for rehabilitation and to hydro therapy on a water treadmill.

Viv, we go to Back in Motion. They have various clinics in and around Norwich. I think the nearest one to you would be in Thetford? The clinics are all run by Chartered Physiotherapists. You have to go for an assessment first and then they direct you to an appropriate class for your particular condition. We went, initially, to the rehabilitation class where you are given your own, individual, written plan of exercises aimed at your condition. A qualified physio oversees the class and watches over how you do the exercises. I cannot recommend that highly enough. Although Chris and I both went for back problems we had totally different exercises. They also work on other issues as they identify them or as they occur. I remember turning up with a stiff neck to one lesson and I got a free physio session on it.  
They do encourage you to practice at home.

Most physiotherapists will either run a clinic or refer you to one that they recommend. As you probably know it is only physiotherapists that run "Clinical" Pilates. I understand it is quite different to the recreational kind, though any would be better than none. We have recommended all our friends, some of them quite disabled by their conditions and they have been turned into fit and flexible people again!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How’s it going Jan ?

Luckily you are not alone or you could not have managed 

Are you feeling any better yet ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If it wasn’t for your post email there is no easy way for me to Post anything.
Thanks for asking, I hope I am now on the road to recovery, not as much pain, walking is becoming a little easier, I am resting, sleeping, a LOT, I think I must be catching up on lost sleep over the past year 🙂. I have decided to stop the chiropractor visits, not sure if I have reported the result of the MRT that it’s a swelling on the spinel chord that’s been the cause of all the pain so once the swelling has subsided hopefully I will be pain free and normal life will resume. Looking at the pictures of the scan Wolfgang said my back was in a mess to start with, now it’s a disaster 😟. An operation that can be done however is not recommended, I have read a lot about that op some times ago and would not be willing to take the risk involved. I’m afraid we are a couple of old crocks and unfortunately have to accept it and stop thinking we are 10 years younger 😉. 
Very strange weather here for July, temp. is at least 10 degrees under norm. Better for me though, some like it hot, but not me.😀


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I see I have repeated myself, there is no option for me to edit so very sorry to have said it all again. Hopefully the workers will be back tomorrow and repair whatever has gone for us Ausländers (foreigners) 🤪.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad things are getting a bit easier

Sleep/ rest is the best healer so sleep away Jan 

It’s hard to remember that the body ages faster than the mind ( in most cases )

We are no longer Spring Chickens 

Hope the forum problems are sorted soon , no problems here for me 

Has been cold here too, we’ve even lit the wood burner a good few times 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope you're still improving Jan. And Pat, thanks for the info on Back in Motion. I'll look them up.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am getting rapidly better I hope, today I was able to walk 3 times as far as I have been for nearly a month. That’s about 300 meters twice.

I will be going home on Sunday, good motorway day when most lorries are banned (sat & sun in the holiday period) 

I had a WhatsApp message from the young man who asked if I would like him to come and fetch me last week asking how I am, after putting him the picture about going home and saying I can’t walk far yet he said he can take Motley for walks when he takes his dog, isn’t that kind, I think there will be a few failed starts though because Motley won’t go with anyone else that easily, it took 2 months before he would go alone with Heike. Mind you all of our dogs have been the same, a lead didn’t always work.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you are, gradually, improving Jan. At least Motley won't get stolen very easily


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I sent Wolfgang the chiropractor a WhatsApp this morning to let him know how I was and he phoned me to chat a bit, he reckons I should find a boyfriend 😂 so I am going to write a list of my wants in a man and tell him when he finds this chap to send him to me. 
Have a sense of humour.
Like to cook.
Likes to look after a garden.
Be able to mend anything from a Washing machine to a broken chair.
Like animals of all sorts.
Have enough money not to have to worry about spending it.
Like to travel. 
Be adjustable to all situations and of course we must be compatible, but I would have to be the 👩*⚖ judge of that. 

I will no doubt think of a few more things before I send him the list, he will see the funny side as he also has a sense of humour.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That lets me off the hook then Jan. I only come close to a couple of requirements. I will now go and fix my trailer. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> That lets me off the hook then Jan. I only come close to a couple of requirements. I will now go and fix my trailer.
> 
> Ray.


That's a relief 😅

I suppose I should add single or widower to the list.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well think carefully Jan

Should anything happen to Albert, God forbid, or any other god forbid 

I will just wear purple more and more 

Id have been there , seen it done it 

Like you experienced a brilliant partner 

But I wouldn’t go there again 

I married at 20, so if I live long enough to be alone I think I’d stay alone

And be sad I had let so many girlfriends slip away in the bustle of family life 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You surely don’t think I am serious Sandra. I would of course like men friends because I have always liked male company, maybe because I had 5 brother, no sisters, but friendship is all I need now. 
It was something Hans and I discussed being pretty obvious that at some stage one of us would be left alone, not to be lonely, but find friends to share things with.
I remember one of my aunts who was widowed at around 50 and I asked her years later why she never married or found a new partner, “nobody came near to Ron’s standard” was the answer and I am sure I would have the same problem.
I hope it won’t be long before I can make decisions for myself without having him to discuss things with first, but until then my mind changes almost daily what I want for the rest of my life.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I don’t Jan

But I’m getting older

And I’m getting lonelier 

I’m surrounded by Family and I love them to bits, and they love me 

But I miss female friends that I’ve let go over time 

Special friends that have died 

And left me alone without them 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris and I often marvel at our friends, neighbours etc and how they cope when left alone. Almost all the men find another partner. In some cases it is with indecent haste! The women, however, seem more content to cope alone. I joke with Chris that all the women will be queuing up to ensnare him but no one would touch me with a barge pole


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now how many men do you know who own a bath Pat 😀


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You know my widow count Jan. It shows that almost all stay single.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That’s because they are all “Merry Widows “ Ray, can they all sing? 🎶 🎵 🎶


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ones in their church quior but don't know about the others as not got that 'intimate'.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's all about wants and needs. Let's leave aside companionship as that's quite a universal need that applies about equally between men and women and is probably top of most oldies' wish list.

Other than that - men usually need someone to keep house and cook - the pink jobs. Men are usually older than partners so need to be looked after more than women (or fear they might perhaps) and are, whether they admit it or not, more dependent.

Women mostly look for financial security and someone to jab in the ribs when something goes bump in the night. But if they are confident, used to taking an active role and taking initiative, as well as financially independent, and have an electric blanket, there's little a man can offer that she doesn't have. I know I'm not alone in thinking this but 'grumpy old man' is not a figment of the imagination. (Why????)

Widowed women generally have more freedom than they've ever had before, interesting female friends, grandchildren and daughters, age appropriate hobbies and can go off travelling alone or with pals if they wish. For the most part they love life. I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than take on a new man in my life. (And I'm sure I'm not anyone's idea of marriage material either.)

Of course ill health does change the picture and there's nothing more sad than being sick and alone.

I can see some of you jumping about protesting but these concepts are very general and certainly not applicable to everyone. So if the cap doesn't fit, please dont wear it!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You’re not talking about me there Viv, but I never have ‘gone along with the crowd.‘


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Your description certainly fits most of the single men and women that I know Jean. I think, however, that things are changing. As more young men go to university and have to cope with all those pink chores they seem to find out that there is no alchemy at play. It is perfectly possible to cook and clean and even cope, when the time comes, with child care. Whether they want to or not is another matter entirely. Mothers are to blame in my opinion.

Our nearest neighbour, a farmer, is a case in point. Brought up with the traditional "men work, women stay at home" that still applies round here, he is never alone for long. He has been married, I think, three times but I might have missed one. In between he has had women cohabiting on a regular basis. They all love him, and yes he is a really nice guy, but when they move in but his manly ways soon wear thin. The latest young lady is a lovely Polish girl with a child. She works like a navvy on the farm and she is doing the right thing there if she wants the relationship to last. Her child stays with her one week in two and that could cause problems. He has children of his own but their mothers refuse to let them stay because he is so careless of the their welfare (women's work). In his case he seems to attract women because he is in touch with his feminine side. Very kind, very caring but also very selfish which wears thin after a while.

Chris took over the pink chores after his triple bypass. Well, he took over the cooking which I hate. Now that he is better he dodges it as much as he can


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I look foreword to my wife going to see family in UK for 4 or more weeks. It allows me to do all the jobs that I am not 'allowed' to do when she is here. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Your description certainly fits most of the single men and women that I know *Jean.*


It wisnae me Pat! But Viv n I are definitely on the same wavelength!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha, say no more.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All set for the off as early as I wake up in the morning. Motley is already in his place , I’m sure he knows he is going home, mind you I have told him enough times.

The pain has gone, but walking 🚶*♀ is still not comfortable and when I am on the way back the legs feel like lumps of lead. However driving is fine, don’t know if I have told you I had a trial run on Wednesday when I filled with diesel, an hour around country roads, no opportunity to use cruise control do my right foot/leg was busy all the time and no I’ll effects.
Time to pull up the shutters now and get some sleep. Next time I will be at home in my own big bed 😴


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a good trip Jan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you look forward to going home Jan? If you do it would indicate, I think, that you really are content where you are.

I always look forward to going home


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m home :grin2: more later


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I left Warmeloh at 4.27am. drove 405 km. and was in the house at 9.10 am. how many km is that and hour? On the Autobahn I was doing 70-80 MPH in the centre lane most of the time, although Lorries are banned there are certain ones allowed so had to get past them.

I stopped for 10 mins for us both to have a wee and that was all because every service station was full of lorries as they are banned at weekends, also many cars, unbelievable how many people are about at that time of morning.

I have to be really tough with myself now because the grass desperately need cutting at least twice because its, or rather, the weeds have grown so tall in 4 weeks, I have a couple of new trees growing in front of the dining room window and the fly catcher is full. I must find a gardner .

The drive that I put weed killer on not too long back.


This was absolutely clear 4 weeks ago. :frown2:


Packed full of flies.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you roast the flies Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Do you roast the flies Jan?


I think they are already sun roasted, but if I was Chinese I might try in batter or egg and breadcrumbs frown2: then they would replace flied lice


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m really pleased you are glad to be going home Jan 

Going home is a good place to start your onward journey I think 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sometimes I must get on peoples nerves chopping and changing my mind about what to do.
Twice I have been with people and thought to start with `yes, this is where I would like to be`
then after a few weeks I realise, no it´s not, I want to go home where I can do what I like and not have to consider anyone else.
Now that sounds selfish, but that's the life I have lived for 42 years, we never had to consider anyone but each other.
It is difficult making decisions without someone to discuss them with and I don´t mean you good people or Heike or anyone else, but it is nice to have suggestions made :grin2: not improper before someone says.
I haven´t been in a home that's as comfortable as this or with this outlook, I have everything I need and want right here, but every now and then I need my friends to hug.

My new friend Alex (not a hugging friend) will be here tomorrow to help sort out what to do with the garden :smile2: and Horst and his grandson will also help.

Need to make a bonfire as well, lots of cuttings to get rid of, hopefully Horst and his tractor can help with that.

We are both very happy to be home, Motley made some very happy noises when he had been in the House a few minutes, as if he just realised he was actually home.

They will miss him in Warmeloh.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is part of life's rich tapestry to keep changing your mind, Jan. Only by trying out different lifestyles can you hope to find which one is right for you.

What about taking in paying guests? I certainly couldn't do it but would it be your cup of tea? You would get some company but they would not stay too long


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> It is part of life's rich tapestry to keep changing your mind, Jan. Only by trying out different lifestyles can you hope to find which one is right for you.
> 
> What about taking in paying guests? I certainly couldn't do it but would it be your cup of tea? You would get some company but they would not stay too long


No thank you, I would need to spend a lot of money first to do that, its a bigish house and its open plan, a huge room upstairs but no toilet or shower up there, friends are very welcome and they use the same facilities as I do and if I have something added up there it will be for my friends not strangers.

I don´t know if it fortunate or unfortunate the timing of the virus, had I have been free to travel as soon as the weather was right maybe I would have felt more settled when I came home, but as I have said a thousand times I am in a better place than most people because other than not going to the disco each week and down the pub at dinner time :grin2: Roy doing my grocery shopping I have not been tied to a house with small or no garden, but you have heard that before.

Now I won´t even think of going anywhere until I can walk comfortably and there´s little chance of hot weather which has arrived here today.

By the way, have you noticed I am back on the desk top :grin2: gabble gabble.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I understand Jan 

I really miss my life as it once was , but Maybe not the same as you 

I once Supported grandkids 

I no longer do

It’s to much 

I once cooked family meals every Friday

It’s too much 

And I’m lonely , best friends have died 

It’s too much

I still have Albert so I guess I’m lucky and I have my family 

Maybe Covid has made me realise how lonely I feel without them 

And It worries me how much I’m dependant on them 

But then again I have my grown grandkids who love me to bits

So why am I so sad

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

SAD something winter can cause, its not been winter, but you and millions of others have been restricted for so long I can understand you feeling sad or miserable whatever you like to call it. 
also you have not been well for ages, you were/are not in control of what was going on with your body and life is no longer going to be as it was, so I am afraid you too have to adjust to a new lifestyle, just like me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I know that Jan 

We both have to adjust 

And we both for different reasons know it’s not easy 

But hey girl, I guess we will make it

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My Chiropractor told me I haven´t lost my sense of humour, that important he said, you will survive :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Sometimes I must get on peoples nerves chopping and changing my mind about what to do.
> Twice I have been with people and thought to start with `yes, this is where I would like to be`
> then after a few weeks I realise, no it´s not, I want to go home where I can do what I like and not have to consider anyone else.
> Now that sounds selfish, but that's the life I have lived for 42 years, we never had to consider anyone but each other.
> It is difficult making decisions without someone to discuss them with and I don´t mean you good people or Heike or anyone else, but it is nice to have suggestions made /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png not improper before someone says.


I wouldn't worry about getting on people's nerves Jan - those who care for you will understand that it's a learning and a growing process. And you're entitled to be a bit selfish at your stage in life - at least that's what I tell myself!

The lack of hugs, from family and friends, has been hard these last few months and I wonder will we all be a bit more aloof at the end of all this - at least, those of us without partners.

And I fully sympathise with the need to discuss things. I've no idea where Michael is but sometimes we still have conversations!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've no idea where Michael is but sometimes we still have conversations!


We to, even while I was away I was talking out loud to Hans telling what had changed and what hadn´t for instance.
Coming home I could hear him saying "Why are you driving so fast, you don´t have any appointments to get to" :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> "Why are you driving so fast, you don´t have any appointments to get to" /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Hans n Michael were definitely birds of a feather!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I told you when it started now I am very pleased 6 weeks+ later to tell you its finished.
Yesterday I was back to may usual 2 km walk, no aching legs afterwards or pain anywhere.

I was beginning to wonder if it would ever go completely because even though I started off just fine when I began our morning walks, the longest walk of the day, by the time I was on the way back, my leg was really aching and I had to sit down for a while, then suddenly yesterday I walked without any sign of a limp and no heavy legs.

So now I will gradually get the Navajo ready for a pleasure trip, I am not going to visit anyone because the two times I have done that :frown2: First time the van broke down and the second time I broke down.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So please to hear this Jan 

Is there any way you can prevent a re occurrence? I was advised to do "Clinical" Pilates. It has changed my life (and my back!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> So please to hear this Jan
> 
> Is there any way you can prevent a re occurrence? I was advised to do "Clinical" Pilates. It has changed my life (and my back!)


No idea what they are Pat.

The chiropractor said no heavy lifting, carrying , pushing or shoving, in other words don´t put any strain on the back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Easier said than done Jan 

I’m thinking walking will be very good for you

It sounds as though you had a trapped nerve which has released itself thankfully 

I’m glad you are feeling better now, just remember what the chiropractor said 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It was the sciatic nerve Sandra. Walking was the one thing they say you must not *stop* doing even though it was extremely painful and difficult, I had to keep stopping and bend forward until I had enough power to do a few more steps. Now I am OK again its difficult to understand how I could have done that for nearly 5 weeks. When I got home I managed a little bit further each day until I got to yesterday achievement, I now want to start living again, but I must remember how old I am not how old I feel inside, my spine is a mess, 2 discs fused together and 2 more out of alinement, not a pretty site on the scan pictures.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Clinical Pilates is run by Physiotherapists. It is a series of tailor made exercises that strengthen the core muscles that keep our spine supported and prevent it from prolapsing etc. In cases like yours they would supervise each movement you made so that you do not under or over exercise the relevant muscles. Of course they may not be suitable for you at all. In the long term it helps and, more importantly, prevents all sorts of back problems. Both Chris and I, and several friends, have benefited from it. Eventually you can do the maintenance exercises all the time at home. It is essential, if you have pre existing conditions that the sessions are supervised by a Qualified Physiotherapist. Other therapists can do more damage than good.
Our clinic also puts on classes to prevent falls for people who may have other conditions that make them vulnerable to falling.


----------

